# Gender dissapointment still at 10 months :(



## blondebabe

I love my beautiful boy but i so so hoping for a girl, when the sonographer said he was a boy i burst into tears and felt awful for it because he is so healthy :(

i knew he would have ginger hair and he does but it used to be straight and now its reli curly and i dont like it :( i dont want him to get bullied at skl

why do i feel like this? if every someone come over to me whislt shopping and was like "oh i love his hair" i would be thinking "really? i dont!" or maybe theyr just being polite.... sigh....

i never thought i would feel like this! ... i just know that i will get another boy as well next time we try for another baby, it just makes me so sad cuz OH and i cant dicide on any boys names for the next one so i feel like i dont even want to try again at the risk of it being a boy with curly ginger hair :'(

i just feel like such a bitch for writing this :(

xx


----------



## Missy86

blondebabe said:


> I love my beautiful boy but i so so hoping for a girl, when the sonographer said he was a boy i burst into tears and felt awful for it because he is so healthy :(
> 
> i knew he would have ginger hair and he does but it used to be straight and now its reli curly and i dont like it :( i dont want him to get bullied at skl
> 
> why do i feel like this? if every someone come over to me whislt shopping and was like "oh i love his hair" i would be thinking "really? i dont!" or maybe theyr just being polite.... sigh....
> 
> i never thought i would feel like this! ... i just know that i will get another boy as well next time we try for another baby, it just makes me so sad cuz OH and i cant dicide on any boys names for the next one so i feel like i dont even want to try again at the risk of it being a boy with curly ginger hair :'(
> 
> i just feel like such a bitch for writing this :(
> 
> xx

Its ok, do boys run in your ohs family 
I like little boys with ginger hair, I am hoping actually that Liam may have ginger hair (its a possibility) cos Rhys and his cousins are all blonds

Dont feel bad for writing the thread, its good to get it out :hugs:


----------



## rwhite

I just wanted to send you some big hugs :hugs: And for the record...I think little boys with red curly hair are super adorable! I may be partial though, my OH was one :haha:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Awww honey, I'm sorry you are feeling this way....hope things look up for you, your son sounds gorgeous xx


----------



## leoniebabey

My LO has wild curly ginger hair too i think it's gorgeous i actually can't imagine him with brown or blonde hair he just wouldn't be morgan. I wanted LO to be a girl so badly and got a boy. I wasn't hugely miffed though cause i knew i would have another at some point ( didn't plan so soon but never mind lol ) if this one isn't a girl i'll be really upset :(


----------



## wish2bmama

My son has like a deep reddish brown color. I was happy to have a boy, but this time I want a girl so badly. I think I would have the same reaction you did at your scan. :hugs: 

Also, boy or girl, your LOs hair sounds amazing! I have irish blood in my family so I am SO proud of his red hair! No one else has it! I will raise him to love it and hopfully deal with the jealous people who wish they had it!


----------

